# old briggs



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

I got a old 8 horse iorn sleeve biggs tiller motor code 80010910 which I think it's a 1980 model. I want to use it on a dune buggy go kart with the cvt style cultch system. the throttle plate is all there but I think the it is missing a spring and the other one is alittle tired anyone have any suggestion were I can find a diagram of this plate are know off the top of their head how to covert it for a go kart I seen pictures were they used these motor on go karts. this old motor seems to be really strong and well made more than the new ones do and plus it was given to me with the buggy when I bought it. the old horse fired right up and didn't even smoke I rebuilt the carb and with the help of a guy on youtube that goes by zippo vag which is really helpful if anyone is needing advise on the carbs. well if anyone can help it would make it a lot easier thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can find illustrated parts lists all over the internet, and you can get them at the Briggs and Stratton website as well. You will need the engine Model and Type numbers.


----------



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

ok thanks


----------

